# Hospital consult vs. Office consult



## lgwilson (Jan 24, 2008)

I  have a physician office located on a hospital campus.  When another Dr requests an inpatient consult, the practice has the patient wheeled over to their office to see the patient.  They then see the patient, maybe do an xray or scope and wheel the pt back to their hospital bed.  They then bill using the inpatient consult code and hospital place of service.  I am having trouble with this being billed as a POS hospital (rather than physician office) but they tell me that this is the only way to get paid since the insurance companies will have the record of the pt being inpt during that period.



What do you think?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jan 24, 2008)

*response to hosp consult vs ofc consult*

since the patient was not discarged the consult remains a hosp consult (as long as it's requirements are met) and the POS is hosp not outpt...if I'm incorrect, someone, please let me know....thanx


----------

